# Ashley checked in -- other MASS people please do



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good part of Mass was hit hard with tornados last night. 

Ashley is ok thankfully. They have no power and my not for a while due to down power lines and other damage in her home town and the towns next to her being leveled.

Pray they get water mainly and for the safety of our other Mass friends.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just......devestation.... Not many other words fot it...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

You, your mom and the goats are ok?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry, I had no idea about the tornadoes until this morning. This weather has just been so vicious...beyond words  Many thoughts and prayers going out to all those affected.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Very scary! Glad you all are ok!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

We are ok. Towns around us are devastated.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you are ok!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Praying for them. They have a long road ahead. It's been over a month since ours went through and we are still cleaning up friends farms. Donna at 5W ranch is wiped out. Will start rebuilding the week of the 20th. About 30 cowboys from Texas coming to help.

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh my gosh!!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Prayers going out to the people of Mass......Ashley so glad to hear that you and your mom are ok, I;m sure it is still so hard and emotional to see the devastation all around you. 
Take care, Denise


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I saw the news before work this morning about the twisters...the firts thing I did was pray for Ashleys safety.....I'm so glad that you are ok :hug: 

Many thoughts and prayers sent for those around you that were hit hard ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:hug: ray: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

There are no words to explain what I have seen and herd the past couple days, One town is pretty much gone.... gone. We were driving over powerlines to get to main roads, so I have no idea how we got electric back... it can't last lol. I almost feel guilty they we escaped unscathed. I hit me real hard when we drove down one of the main roads a second time and on the first pass all I could see was tree pieces everywhere.... then the next time there were a bunch of people crying on a hill. I looked around and saw some insulation on the trees, then I looked down at their feet and I realized that were standing on the foundation of their house!!! I was horrified. They had also cleared away more trees and we saw a mini van crushed by a HUGE tree in the middle of an intersection. 

This storm is going to take weeks, months, maybe even years to recover from. We weren't prepared for this kind of storm... I'm still in shock over everything that has happened and I'm tired. So I am going to bed.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

We dident get hit as bad as western Ma did. we had lots of wind, hail ans lost power for a little while. Due to the power serges during the storm our schools transformer became overworked. we stood outside for 2 hours until they could come and fix it. we had no damage to our property but the next town over has tons of trees down and lots of damage.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Ashley. I am soo sorry. we didn't get hit that bad here in Western CT (just our grape arbors knocked over). My thoughts and prayers are with all the western Mass people! Ashley is correct- New Englanders are not prepared for tornadoes!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am just in shock, tonadoes in MA. What crazy weather we are having this year. Ashley if there is anything I can do please let me know. I am about a days drive from you but I will never forget how many people helped me after the fire. Please know our thouhts and prayers are with you and your family...

take care
Jenn


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, wow.  I'm sorry that's aweful. 
We got spared by the space of a hair here. One town which is onlyl 15 miles away from us was completely surrounded by tornados. No major damage though. I can't believe this crazy weather!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am happy that Rebecca and Ashley are fine I can't imagine what you have been threw but I hope you both all the best.


----------

